# Men in Black ll



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Tommy Lee Jones is the ultimate straight man. Scene with Micheal Jackson is good. Movie is not as good as the first, but mostly because you knew what was coming.Still ok to get out of the heat for a few hours and have a few laughs.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In my case it's getting out of the rain (Geesh it just won't stop raining down here). 

Going to see this movie right now.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

we were going to visit the relatives down there until we heard y'all are practically knee deep in water...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Tommy Lee Jones is the ultimate straight man. Scene with Micheal Jackson is good. Movie is not as good as the first, but mostly because you knew what was coming.Still ok to get out of the heat for a few hours and have a few laughs. *


Saw the movie yesterday. I pretty much agree with you on all counts. Definitely not as good as the first. My recommendation would be to wait until it's on DVD. Not really worth going to the theater to see.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought the movie was VERY good. Of course, the local power company wasn't as good. The power flickered out for a second during it, so there was a skip. To make things worse it took out the DTS reader/decoder and there was about two minutes with no sound while they restarted it. Of course, they gave me a pass to go see any other movie I want (or to see it again). I'm going to go see Stuart Little two, probably this weekend.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MIB, that brings back some memories, last time I ever was in a movie theater...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're kidding? The orignal MIB was the last movie you saw in a theater? You're really missing out. (except of course for at Gateway cinema where you can bet on the following:

The image is never centered
The film is always scratched
REALLY dirty floors

Screens 1&2 are cut and damaged (they haven't replaced them in years)
The sound system for screens one and two are really lousy and muddy.

Screens 3-4 are better, though a little smaller. That part was added later and looks better. Sound is better

Screens 5-6 are relatively small and meant for showing movies that have been out awhile

Of course, you go to Liberty (also owned by Signature), a single-screen cinema from the early 1900's and it's a totally different story. (this is where MIB II was shown and the time I saw it was the exception to the usually flawless showing, but that was the power company's fault). Modern DTS sound system (Gateway has DTS on a couple screens also, but quality of the speakers is poor), crystal clear flawless screen, bright projection, competant projectionest, clean floors, friendly employees, etc.

I've never been to a movie at the Strand, which is another one-room, built as a twin to Liberty across the street and around the corner, but I've heard it's pretty bad (hasn't been updated like Liberty). It's used to show the small, obscure, releases

-----

It would be so nice to live in a town with more decent cinemas, maybe even THX approval like Carmike in Missoula. Or my gosh, maybe even digital projection!!! (like that would ever happen here ) There have been rumors for years about Signature building a new megaplex to replace Gateway Cinemas (in reality, it could replace the two downtown also, but I don't think they'd dare touch those! They're "historic") - but they haven't and I'm not sure they'll ever will. It would be so nice. You guys often don't know how lucky you are to have nice cinemas! I mean - the Liberty isn't bad, but being a single-screen cinema only the BIGGEST new release at any one time is shown there.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The time before MIB, was to see the orginal Jurassic Park back in '92 or '93. Im probably the only person on earth who did not see Titanic at the theater, but then again thats not such a bad thing.

Thats not including when I went to the IMax at the Henry Ford Museam & Village in Detriot last year. We had a choice to see N'Suck or a film on the journey to Antarctica. Of coarse we went with the Antarctica one, that was an awsome experience!


I'll wait until the movie comes out on DVD to see it, that way I can pause for bathroom breaks, get the extra features and dont have to hide a bottle or two of mountian dew in my pocket


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Im probably the only person on earth who did not see Titanic at the theater, but then again thats not such a bad thing."

You're not. I've never even seen it, nor do I have any desire to


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> Im probably the only person on earth who did not see Titanic at the theater, but then again thats not such a bad thing.


Neither did I. I know people who saw it about 10 times. WHY?! It wasn't even that great of a movie for all the hype it got.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I didn't see "Titanic" either. Strangely enough neither did my wife. She was put off by the 3+ hr running time.

I did see MIIB at the Van Buren Drive-in in Riverside - double feature with Stuart Little 2. Took the kids and tried to have a good time with the 900 other people that were there on a recent Saturday night. That will be the last time we go to the drive-in on a Saturday. We won't really see those movies until they come out on DVD. I did get a laugh out of the Michael Jackson scene though. I always knew he was an alien!


----------

